# 300km bike race for a beginner - tips please!!



## cjwynne (12 May 2011)

Hi guys




I was pretty much a beginner 3 months back when I bought my first road bike - a Specialized Allez. The reason for this was that I am taking part in an event to raise money for a charity that treated my friend before he died of cancer a little over a year back.





The event I am soon to be taking part in is VatternRundan in Sweden. 300 kms around a lake in Sweden. This is in one month (End of June)


I have probably cycled around 250 miles so far and am feeling a lot fitter (I have also been training for a half marathon so my cardiovascular is of a decent standard). The questions I have though, are based around what is it I need to do between now and then. I need tips and quick because I am cycling on average 3 times a week (varying it between shorter hilly courses and flatter long ones) and I am not sure if what I am doing is correct.




I am not going for a great time around the lake - I just want to COMPLETE IT, but due to my competitive nature I do want to finish strong and so I know these next 4 weeks are going to be very important.




I eat well, and have done strength training on the legs and core since december so the power is there. I guess the only thing Im hoping doesn't give up on me is my ass!! Im pretty happy with my saddle and my ride, its just I havent done anything anywhere near 300kms yet. I was thinking of doing a 150km ride at one stage beforehand - i take it this is a good idea? I do tend to get pins and needles in my left hand occasionally when I am placing my weight down - am i doing something wrong?




So if anyone has any tips i.e. what food to eat before, during etc, fluids, training tips, ANYTHING - then that would be great.




Cheers




Christian, North Wales, UK



​


----------



## Broadside (13 May 2011)

The only way to find out how you will cope with big miles is to go out and try some. Training 3 times a week is about right providing you are pushing yourself hard enough each session, endurance is your friend so make sure each ride is min 30 miles and do a long one at the weekendsay 60+ miles. 

Doing a 150km sounds good but you should be trying to get a 200km ride in if poss but you are really running out of time. 

Regarding nutrition you need to get used to grazing continuosly while riding, on long rides you can't eat enough but grazing helps to keep you topped up. 

Your 300km rife is not going to be easy... I don't mean to be pessimistic but you are going to need to be made of stern stuff to make it through, but best of luck.


----------



## brockers (13 May 2011)

The way I'd approach it is to make sure you can do the distance (300km/180 miles) _before _ the week preceding the event. Maybe a 120 mile ride and a 60 mile, or a 100 + 40 + 40. Then very gentle recovery rides/hardly touch your bike in the preceding week. You've got the principles right - longer rides mixed with shorter high intensity rides - much the same as running. Don't forget good ol' carb loading in the few days beforehand too!


----------



## Fiona N (14 May 2011)

Blimey but if you've only cycled 250 miles so far - do you mean in total? - you've got a long way to go.

You really need to get more long miles in. The Vatternrundan isn't a hard ride by any means as it damn near flat but that brings its own problems in that you have to be comfortable sitting on a bike for more than 10 -15 hours. The only way to get this is by riding your bike for as many hours as possible in one go. It's worth noting that spending longer breaks in the food stations might help with tired legs (a bit, anyway) but it's no use if you start to get uncomfortable on the saddle or start to get sore or numb hands or feet. All these things just get worse with time.

Also, if you're not riding with a group in training then you're unlikely to be able to take advantage of the big groups that move quickly on the course. The drag you get from riding in close formation is a great energy saver but to be safe for yourself and those around you, you need to be reasonably competent at bunch riding. 

I'd suggest you join a local club ASAP and get out on their long Sunday runs. If you have to flog yourself a bit to keep up - do it - it's character building  and you're going to need a fair bit of character to get around in June.


----------



## Fiona N (14 May 2011)

I forgot to add some tips:

Sort out your kit - especially gloves, shoes and shorts - now and use it until the event so that it's all well worn in or, if you find you're having problems, you can change it before too late. I once saw I guy who wore a new pair of gloves on a long event and they shredded the palms of his hands where there was a seam across one of the gel pads inside. But the roughness of the roads meant he didn't want to do without gloves either. He packed at 150km with bleeding hands...

Use Assos or similar chamois cream if you don't already

Try get out for one long ride of, say, 200km (so that the 300 is only 50% more) at least a week before. The minimum time before is necessary to allow any damage to heal - you don't want to risk starting the event with any soreness in muscles, shorts or shoes etc. Mentally, the longer your longest ride before the event, the easier it will be on the day.

Make sure you've got your drinking and eating strategy worked out - mainly with you this will be finding out how much you need to drink (bearing in mind Vatternrundan can be hot, sunny and windy) and sticking to it as a minimum - if you start to get dehydrated you probably won't eat enough either so drinking is the priority. Then sorting what you can drink - this is where a long test ride comes in as often people who use energy drinks on 100-150km rides find that they give stomach problems on longer rides (often an unpleasant bloated feeling that stops you drinking enough). If in doubt stick to water and use solid food - take some energy bars that you like or flapjacks etc. - or have one bottle of energy drink and one of plain water on the bike all the time. 

Find some gels you like (i.e. can get down when tired) or other 'emergency supplies' for the last 50km or so and put them in your pocket after the last food stop so they're ready and waiting for when you need them.


----------



## Fiona N (15 May 2011)

This is a duplicate thread - the exact same questions are asked in the Rides section


----------

